# Rahway River Parkway Crit Crash - Status of Rider?



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know status of the Cat 5 racer that was air lifted out of Rahway River Park Crit today? My thoughts and prayers are for him and his family.


----------



## mdinno (Mar 21, 2012)

Ambrose Stafford is out of surgery and is doing much better. He's at UMDMJ in Newark.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

What happened?


----------



## NJRoadie (May 13, 2004)

I raced later in the day but when I arrived I saw the helicopter in the infield. One of the officials told me that Ambrose went off the road and hit a tree. There was significant head trauma. He had surgery in Newark to relieve pressure on his brain and I believe is in a medically induced coma. The coma information is old so it may or may not be accurate.


----------



## steresi2 (May 4, 2012)

Any new news on Ambrose Stafford? Is his condition improving?


----------

